# Burger Tuning Thread



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I know we have been discussing via various other threads so I figured I would start one specifically for Burger. George and team have been great and I excited to share that I should have a test JB4 by the weekend. I will post updates as far as install, logs and overall performance. Stay tuned! (See what I did there)
———————————
Update 9/22:
Install completed! Plan 30 minutes to complete. There are 3 sensors you will need to tap. 2 are very easily accessible and the 3rd take a bit of work.

1. Remove engine cover by lifting on the 4 corners. It will pop right off.

2. Install the JB4 unit between the air box and battery. It drops right in and sits tightly. I ordered the Bluetooth module so I ran that wire into the open closest to the driver door.



3. Run the 3 harnesses under the air box pipe.

4. Locate sensor B. Pull the gray outward, than press down and pull out the sensor.



5. Locate sensor C. This is a large 14 pin. The clamp is on the bottom side. Press and pull outward.



6. Next you will need to lower the under body splash guard using a T25. I was able to do it just lying on the ground. May be easier on ramps, jack stands or a lift. There are like 12 screws. Once all removed pull the splash guard towards rear of vehicle to remove. This is honestly the most time consuming step.



7. Now you need to locate sensor D which is on top of the charge pipe that runs from the intercooler to the intake. This one is kind of pressurized on so a small flat head worked best for me.



8. Zip tie the harness especially the one that runs down to D otherwise it’s close to the radiatior fans.

9. Double check all plugs are secure.

10. Run the OBD wire from the drivers side to the engine bay. There is an unused grommet that pops out behind the battery. I used a metal coat hanger and duct tape. Plug into OBD port and the 4 port plug into JB4.



11. Start your Tig and confirm no CEL’s. 

12. Download the JB4 app and pair.

13. Reinstall splash guard and engine cover. 

14. Enjoy the added power!


----------



## Bullitt_TDI (Dec 12, 2006)

blackgliguy said:


> I know we have been discussing via various other threads so I figured I would start one specifically for Burger. George and team have been great and I excited to share that I should have a test JB4 by the weekend. I will post updates as far as install, logs and overall performance. Stay tuned! (See what I did there)


looking forward to it.opcorn::beer:


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Here we go!!!


----------



## jojowasher (Apr 17, 2006)

can't wait for results!


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Keep us posted. 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

It was sent two day priority! Doubtful I will have time tonight with kids activities. Hopefully get after install tomorrow evening.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

looking forward to this!
are you planning on a dyno once it is installed? what type of testing are you going to do once installed?


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> It was sent two day priority! Doubtful I will have time tonight with kids activities. Hopefully get after install tomorrow evening.


Love how it's marked Kia 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> looking forward to this!
> are you planning on a dyno once it is installed? what type of testing are you going to do once installed?


TBD. There are; I believe 6 files installed so part of this is feedback to Burger on which files to include in general release. So time in seat to log miles and send them logs. I have two local shops that I can get Dino pulls done on if needed. 

To be honest I’m a married guy with 3 kids that replaced his previous 300+ hp VW for a family friendly 3rd row and just looking for a little more Butt dyno as I get on the on ramps to my 9-5.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blackgliguy said:


> TBD. There are; I believe 6 files installed so part of this is feedback to Burger on which files to include in general release. So time in seat to log miles and send them logs. I have two local shops that I can get Dino pulls done on if needed.
> 
> To be honest I’m a married guy with 3 kids that replaced his previous 300+ hp VW for a family friendly 3rd row and just looking for a little more Butt dyno as I get on the on ramps to my 9-5.



haha i hear ya! 
im pretty much in the same boat. traded my stage 1+ GTI in for this Tig so im pretty much in the same boat as you...except my Tig has been at the dealer for the last 18 days...


----------



## swift7777 (Aug 1, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> TBD. There are; I believe 6 files installed so part of this is feedback to Burger on which files to include in general release. So time in seat to log miles and send them logs. I have two local shops that I can get Dino pulls done on if needed.
> 
> To be honest I’m a married guy with 3 kids that replaced his previous 300+ hp VW for a family friendly 3rd row and just looking for a little more Butt dyno as I get on the on ramps to my 9-5.


Yep - exactly where I'm at too, traded my APR Stage 1 Golf Sportwagen for the TIG and just need to eek out a bit more power from the Tig.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Come on people lets gets all the whp we can out of our tigs lol

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoTnFunkYGTI (Sep 14, 2018)

Don't have a Tiguan, but a 2019 Polo GTI 2.0 ea888 gen 3b. 200ps 320Nm. on order, so I'm curious to see what they can get out of the engine. 
Over at N54tech I saw this post

"Hi!

I have a 2017 Audi A3 with the new EA888 Gen3 B-Cycle engine. I’m waiting on parts to come out like for example, Intake system (this engine has a MAF on air box). I was wondering if there will be a JB4 for these engines. From what I read, this will completely replace the 1.8t and also the 2.0t on some vehicles, and become a mainstream engine. Any news on jb4 development?"

"Any news?

George @ BMS*

Junior Member
Posts: 307
Join Date: Aug 2009
Car: E90 BMW 335i AT

*09-01-2018, 08:20 AM

Quote:
Originally Posted by*@titan*
Any news?

Getting there. We doing test fitment on the Polo GTI the week after next and if all is good we releasing."

That would mean 17-23 Sep. So release of Jb4/1 possibly end September start October... 🤔


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

swift7777 said:


> blackgliguy said:
> 
> 
> > TBD. There are; I believe 6 files installed so part of this is feedback to Burger on which files to include in general release. So time in seat to log miles and send them logs. I have two local shops that I can get Dino pulls done on if needed.
> ...


Same here, turned in my 2+ stinkeye wrx, and my wife's golf r for our tig. Thankfully I discovered the oil leak before we did a tune or anything else besides lowering it though. Mine is going in to the dealership soon.


----------



## FatherChon (Sep 17, 2018)

Any update on how the tune feels?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

FatherChon said:


> Any update on how the tune feels?


Sorry I’ve been out of town. All the tunes are for 91 octane and higher and I had a full tank of 87 so I’m trying to burn through that as quick as possible.

Only caveat I have found is I bought the Bluetooth adapter to work with the JB4 app. The app is $28 in iTunes!!!! 

Hope to get installed mid week.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Dude, what a bad beta tester you are!!


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> Sorry I’ve been out of town. All the tunes are for 91 octane and higher and I had a full tank of 87 so I’m trying to burn through that as quick as possible.
> 
> Only caveat I have found is I bought the Bluetooth adapter to work with the JB4 app. The app is $28 in iTunes!!!!
> 
> Hope to get installed mid week.


Do you have to have the JB4 app for the tune to work?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

HarryPooter said:


> Do you have to have the JB4 app for the tune to work?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not necessarily. But to do any logging, updates or select a different map you do. They do offer a db9 serial interface that I’m guessing works with a PC. Need to do some more research.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Quick update. 

Since there are no instructions yet for our engines it’s a Easter egg hunt for the 3 sensors we need to utilize. Last night I popped the engine cover off to start mapping those out. 2 of the 3 are easily accessible. The 3rd however is on the charge pipe. Based on existing install instructions this should have been near the throttle body. After and exhaustive search and consult with George it turns out it’s closer to the front of the charge pipe and needs to be accessed from under the engine. Which means dropping the splash guard. I will crawl under there tonight and hopefully get the install done!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

subscribed for post install review :wave:


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

We are installed. Once I found the 3rd sensor the whole install took maybe 15 minutes. I’ll update my first post with install instructions later. I’ve been asked to leave it in map1 for a few days to simply monitor for any CEL’s or quirky behaviors.

The JB4 app is pretty slick! Boost in map 1 looks to be peaking around 24!

I haven’t explored the maps yet but even this one I can feel more torque and linear power. Especially from a roll at WOT is much better! Once I get through the requested couple days of baselining I will upload some of my logs.


----------



## Aleks192 (Sep 22, 2018)

Following! Will definitely be buying one for mine once they are released providing it has some decent gains and improves the responsiveness


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

currently have the neuspeed on my Tig, looking forward to hearing how the JB4 compares :thumbup:


----------



## Suds_Zville (Aug 17, 2010)

kdubz said:


> currently have the neuspeed on my Tig, looking forward to hearing how the JB4 compares :thumbup:


+1. Same here!


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

kdubz said:


> currently have the neuspeed on my Tig, looking forward to hearing how the JB4 compares


Give a head up how it feel? 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

The suspense is killing me, I need this tuner!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Turns out I forgot the connection to the OBD port. Wasn’t part of the other online install instructions. Was curious why only the boost was logging in the app. George was quick to respond. 

Without this connection the JB4 is basically a JB1 with a flat 3 lbs of boost addition. So I should see even better improvements! 

Didn’t have a chance to drive it after installing tonight. Will report back in the AM. Added the step to the first post!


----------



## HoTnFunkYGTI (Sep 14, 2018)

Hope hope it's fine I share George's post from 54NTech

"Yesterday, 01:20 PM

Quote:

Originally Posted by*HoTnFunkYGTI*

Any update on how the the fitment on the Polo GTI is going? Some ball park numbers in terms of gains over stock....��*

Are you able to defeat the budack cycle without getting inside the ECU?
Guessing that’s key to getting more power��

Does the Polo GTI use the IS20 Turbo? & Does the higher compression ratio effect how much power you can get from the engine??

We managed to buy our own Polo so are doing thorough testing on it. The JB4 works well on it although the car has serious heat soak issues due to the tiny front mount cooler that is going to require some unique tuning that only a piggy back like the JB4 can do.
On the exhaust housing we can see its IHI IS20 although the compressor side looks a bid different. We will only know when the wheels eventually get measure but it looks to have large power gain capability.
Below is a wheel power dyno with the car cooled down on 91ron using map3 with 5psi average over stock."

Since the Audi A3, Polo GTI, T-Roc and Tiguan all share the same engine e expect the gains will be similar... 
I would presume the Tiguan has better cooling though, so not as much heat soak...


----------



## HoTnFunkYGTI (Sep 14, 2018)

Don't have permissions to upload an image... 🤔😕
The numbers...
Stock measured at the wheels:
Power 172.5 Hp @ 4158 rpm 
Torque 321 Nm @ 3113 rpm 
With JB4
Power 231.5 Hp @ 4608 rpm 
Torque 372 Nm @ 3048 rpm 
🤑🤤😲


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

HoTnFunkYGTI said:


> Don't have permissions to upload an image... 🤔😕
> The numbers...
> Stock measured at the wheels:
> Power 172.5 Hp @ 4158 rpm
> ...


So compared to the Neuspeed power module, you’re getting 30 additional horses but less of a torque increase. Neuspeed claims 30hp and 55ftlbs. 55ftlbs translates to 75Nm. I’d say this makes sense since typically just cranking the boost pressure without having good ignition timing will favor a torque increase to a horsepower increase. These things are good on torque...it’s the WOT on the freeway that’s lacking.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

So we may have a bigger intercooler than the Polo, but we don't have the DSG transmission. We have a 8 speed automatic, I fear that may harm the performance.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Little teaser. Baselining going well with no issues to report. I will be keeping an eye on various temps as I cycle through the maps. 

In regards to the intercooler comments there was a thread here where someone looked at replacing theirs. I’ll see if I can find it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Savvv said:


> So compared to the Neuspeed power module, you’re getting 30 additional horses but less of a torque increase. Neuspeed claims 30hp and 55ftlbs. 55ftlbs translates to 75Nm. I’d say this makes sense since typically just cranking the boost pressure without having good ignition timing will favor a torque increase to a horsepower increase. These things are good on torque...it’s the WOT on the freeway that’s lacking.


Based on the Polo result we running our Tig with around 75ft lb gain for a while now. When we release units we generally leave a big safety net on the based maps and the more aggressive tuning using map 6 for the users that don't want to be conservative. The Neuspeed also doesn't have a rpm signal so they have to throw all the boost at it from the get go so there isn't really any mapping. If you look at the dyno curve the torque peak is actually artificial when considering how quick the Is20 can spool but we have held the torque for longer to create a more linear feel and power delivery through the rpm. We still evaluating on what feels best and the current maps can be considered test maps. 










In terms of heat management the Tiguan looks good as well as the Audi A3, Skodas variant and Seat Variant. What we doing now is adding vin recognition and on the Polo specifically we going to add a IAT to boost decay feature over a certain intake temp.

We should create a vehicle specific thread by next week here and we will add all relevant information.:thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

considering the numbers our Tigs come with from factory, im really impressed with these numbers. that torque number is fantastic!
cant wait to see more.





<p><a href="https://giphy.com/gifs/darth-vader-nlWGe7Q64zwQ0">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## HoTnFunkYGTI (Sep 14, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Based on the Polo result we running our Tig with around 75ft lb gain for a while now. When we release units we generally leave a big safety net on the based maps and the more aggressive tuning using map 6 for the users that don't want to be conservative. The Neuspeed also doesn't have a rpm signal so they have to throw all the boost at it from the get go so there isn't really any mapping. If you look at the dyno curve the torque peak is actually artificial when considering how quick the Is20 can spool but we have held the torque for longer to create a more linear feel and power delivery through the rpm. We still evaluating on what feels best and the current maps can be considered test maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in George!!! And uploading the graph. Hope its ok i shared the exiting news over here too... I also noticed on the graph that the top end looks much better. A lot of owners on the forum have been complaining that over 5K rpm it dies. On the graph it only drops 20 hp from 5.000-5600 where the stock map almost drops 40...

Very excited to become a new customer...opcorn::laugh:

Bawlti: wasn’t aware it is an automatic in NA thought it was the 7 speed dsg we get here in Europe.:banghead:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

how much does this run?)


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

Best news ever for the MQB Tiguan! Looking forward to getting this...


----------



## HoTnFunkYGTI (Sep 14, 2018)

*Post gone🤔 reposting*

Please let me know why it was removed or inappropriate....

Thanks for chiming in George!!! And uploading the graph. Hope its ok i shared the exiting news over here too... I also noticed on the graph that the top end looks much better. A lot of owners on the forum have been complaining that over 5K rpm it dies. On the graph it only drops 20 hp from 5.000-5600 where the stock map almost drops 40...

Very excited to become a new customer...

Bawlti: wasn’t aware it is an automatic in NA thought it was the 7 speed dsg we get here in Europe.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*popcorn...*



Racer709 said:


> Best news ever for the MQB Tiguan! Looking forward to getting this...


Me too...
Just cancelled order for Racechip RS

I have got DSG7 as well (Europe)


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Bawlti said:


> So we may have a bigger intercooler than the Polo, but we don't have the DSG transmission. We have a 8 speed automatic, I fear that may harm the performance.


i think with the tiptronic we will have a Torque MONSTER!!!
tiptronic will be best suited for torque.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i think with the tiptronic we will have a Torque MONSTER!!!
> tiptronic will be best suited for torque.


I'm not a fan of the transmission behaviour with my Neuspeed power module..

But the power band with the JB4 (with its additional sensors) is pretty different as seen on the dyno sheet posted above. Can't wait for more feedback from beta testers.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

2 weeks in and running great. I have kept it mostly in map 2. I had to run somewhere early this morning and was able to use my adaptive cruise on the freeway and if you are familiar with the lack luster acceleration after you are able to resume your desired speed. You will love this tune. The torque is amazing!


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

blackgliguy said:


> You will love this tune. The torque is amazing!


How’s gas mileage with extra power?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> 2 weeks in and running great. I have kept it mostly in map 2. I had to run somewhere early this morning and was able to use my adaptive cruise on the freeway and if you are familiar with the lack luster acceleration after you are able to resume your desired speed. You will love this tune. The torque is amazing!


Are you seeing/feeling any difference in the weird trans lag from a stand still? This is the one thing that I absolutely cannot stand about this car!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*woot!*

excited to hear this! can't wait to purchase this for mine!


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Let's pre order it LOL Group discount LOL 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> Are you seeing/feeling any difference in the weird trans lag from a stand still? This is the one thing that I absolutely cannot stand about this car!


Agreed. It may be exaggerated even more with the extra power.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Savvv said:


> HarryPooter said:
> 
> 
> > Are you seeing/feeling any difference in the weird trans lag from a stand still? This is the one thing that I absolutely cannot stand about this car!
> ...


That unfortunately on a moderate acceleration remains unchanged. I have found myself in more of a launch it mood since installing. 🤣


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

bateau said:


> blackgliguy said:
> 
> 
> > You will love this tune. The torque is amazing!
> ...


Yesterday morning I averaged 29.5 mpg on a 60 mile trip. Now on my third tank of premium and my average has been around 25. Mind you I have been doing a ton of logging which is a bunch of repetitive wide open throttle pulls that inversely affect mpg. But the fun factor makes up for it!


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm just throwing my 2 cents I here and I don't really post much because I'm usually chasing my two kids around. But having owned both the burger tune on my passat and the neuspeed power module, which is now what I'm using on my tiguan. The only thing I have found that helped with the delay from a standstill is the sprint booster.
I currently have both the neuspeed and sprint booster hooked up and the performance and pedal delay are not bad at all.
This being said I'm sure with the burger tune it would be even better.
Again just throwing it out there. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> That unfortunately on a moderate acceleration remains unchanged. I have found myself in more of a launch it mood since installing. 🤣


This is what I was afraid of, I already find myself “punching it” every time from a stand still. At this rate my front tires won’t last long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

brianrose1981 said:


> I'm just throwing my 2 cents I here and I don't really post much because I'm usually chasing my two kids around. But having owned both the burger tune on my passat and the neuspeed power module, which is now what I'm using on my tiguan. The only thing I have found that helped with the delay from a standstill is the sprint booster.
> I currently have both the neuspeed and sprint booster hooked up and the performance and pedal delay are not bad at all.
> This being said I'm sure with the burger tune it would be even better.
> Again just throwing it out there.
> ...


Never heard of the Sprint Booster till now, and went down a rabbit hole of video reviews. Now I'm interested in more info, like how badly does it wear out the throttlebody?


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nrth7 said:


> Never heard of the Sprint Booster till now, and went down a rabbit hole of video reviews. Now I'm interested in more info, like how badly does it wear out the throttlebody?


As far as I can tell I have never had an adverse affect on premature throttle body wear. I had one of these sprint boosters on my 2013 dart for roughly 60k and then I sold the car for my 2015 passat which I had the sprint booster on from the get go till I turned it in just recently for my 2018 tiguan. So far between 3 cars no issues with throttle body wear. I only have positive things to say about it. I think there's anothet pedal booster out there that's called the Remus responder, I believe it's cheaper then the sprint one.

Again I threw this out there seeing it was the only thing I've found aside from hopefully the dealer fixing the throttle day as a solution. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Nrth7 said:


> Never heard of the Sprint Booster till now, and went down a rabbit hole of video reviews. Now I'm interested in more info, like how badly does it wear out the throttlebody?


You moving the pedal as much as you need to regardless so it wont affect the throttle body negatively.
We just finished developing ours which is in production and we should have them in 3 weeks or so. Retail will be $179.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> You moving the pedal as much as you need to regardless so it wont affect the throttle body negatively.
> We just finished developing ours which is in production and we should have them in 3 weeks or so. Retail will be $179.


George, will this resolve the lag in throttle when starting from a stop?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

HarryPooter said:


> George, will this resolve the lag in throttle when starting from a stop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I wasn't a big believer of it till I tested it on our Polo GTI. 

It has three throttle maps with 6 sensitivity adjustments in each. Red was overkill for the Polo and I am running orange on least sensitive.

• White Stock
• Green Stage 1
• Orange/Red Stage 2
• Red Stage 3 

Round lights
(+) Plus fine tune up
(-) Minus fine tune up


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, I wasn't a big believer of it till I tested it on our Polo GTI.
> 
> It has three throttle maps with 6 sensitivity adjustments in each. Red was overkill for the Polo and I am running orange on least sensitive.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!! Can’t wait.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> Let's pre order it LOL Group discount LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


Great idea! 


+1 on the list


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Stero1D said:


> Great idea!
> 
> 
> +1 on the list


Second in line 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Sorry guys but Burger never do group buys and discounts, they have cheap prices all year long.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Pedal tuners now in stock. You can select the VW model which is compatible to the MQB Tiguan.

http://www.burgertuning.com/BMS_PEDAL_TUNER



















Watch this video in order to know how to do the calibration.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Pedal tuners now in stock. You can select the VW model which is compatible to the MQB Tiguan.
> 
> http://www.burgertuning.com/BMS_PEDAL_TUNER
> 
> ...


Ordered! Thank you, I can’t wait to give this a shot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

George, would you happen to have a link to the installation instructions for our particular vehicle?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I just installed the Pedal Tuner from BMS and holy crap what a difference it makes!!! No more lag from a dead stop! Granted I’m on the hottest setting. Only thing is, is that it is throwing a check engine light. Installation took all of two minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> I just installed the Pedal Tuner from BMS and holy crap what a difference it makes!!! No more lag from a dead stop! Granted I’m on the hottest setting. Only thing is, is that it is throwing a check engine light. Installation took all of two minutes.



Good to hear! Except for the CEL....what's up with that? Also, wondering if this is OK to use with a Neuspeeed power module?


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

jimothy cricket said:


> Good to hear! Except for the CEL....what's up with that? Also, wondering if this is OK to use with a Neuspeeed power module?


I have the sprint booster pedal box installed on my 2018 se tiguan and haven't had an issues.

I know it's not the burger pedal booster but the both do the same thing.

So I don't see anything but positive results with the combo. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

brianrose1981 said:


> I have the sprint booster pedal box installed on my 2018 se tiguan and haven't had an issues.
> 
> I know it's not the burger pedal booster but the both do the same thing.
> 
> So I don't see anything but positive results with the combo.


Awesome, thank you! Do we know if the pedal tuning sprint booster could potentially void warranties?


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

jimothy cricket said:


> Awesome, thank you! Do we know if the pedal tuning sprint booster could potentially void warranties?


To be safe I would either take it or at least turn it off in the event it needed to be brought in for service or warranty work.

I haven't had any issues yet with service when came to warranty work but you never know some dealers a not as easy going. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

HarryPooter said:


> I just installed the Pedal Tuner from BMS and holy crap what a difference it makes!!! No more lag from a dead stop! Granted I’m on the hottest setting. Only thing is, is that it is throwing a check engine light. Installation took all of two minutes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the red lights set at? Might be to aggressive.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

jimothy cricket said:


> Good to hear! Except for the CEL....what's up with that? Also, wondering if this is OK to use with a Neuspeeed power module?


Yes, it wont affect any tuning done to the engine.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> What are the red lights set at? Might be to aggressive.


The lights are all red. Too aggressive? Is there such a thing? LOL I cleared the CEL with OBDeleven and everything is awesome. The best $189 I’ve spent on this vehicle thus far.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it wont affect any tuning done to the engine.


Will the sprint booster go undetected in the event the dealer scans the car?



HarryPooter said:


> The lights are all red. Too aggressive? Is there such a thing? LOL I cleared the CEL with OBDeleven and everything is awesome. The best $189 I’ve spent on this vehicle thus far.


This is good to know. I'm really intetrested but do not want to deal with a CEL, as I do not have an OBDeleven—nor do I want to buy one lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

HarryPooter said:


> The lights are all red. Too aggressive? Is there such a thing? LOL I cleared the CEL with OBDeleven and everything is awesome. The best $189 I’ve spent on this vehicle thus far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Most likely its to aggressive. I reckon click it back a light or two. I switch my too max now to see if I can replicate any issues. In first its overly snappy for my liking though at red with all 6 lights.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

jimothy cricket said:


> Will the sprint booster go undetected in the event the dealer scans the car?
> 
> 
> 
> This is good to know. I'm really intetrested but do not want to deal with a CEL, as I do not have an OBDeleven—nor do I want to buy one lol


Sprint boost is another brand of unit.

It wont leave traces on the ECU or anything. The dealer always has the option of giving the car a visual warranty flag for mods although I haven't heard of cases unless there are major claims involved. Best practice is just to pull your mods though if its simple things to remove.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sprint boost is another brand of unit.
> 
> It wont leave traces on the ECU or anything. The dealer always has the option of giving the car a visual warranty flag for mods although I haven't heard of cases unless there are major claims involved. Best practice is just to pull your mods though if its simple things to remove.


Ohh whoops! Good to know about traceability, thanks for confirming.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Just picked up a pedal tuner. Will install and provide a review when I can.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

HarryPooter said:


> The lights are all red. Too aggressive? Is there such a thing? LOL I cleared the CEL with OBDeleven and everything is awesome. The best $189 I’ve spent on this vehicle thus far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can you recall what the fault was out of interest?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Can you recall what the fault was out of interest?


I look at the history next time I’m connected and let you know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> I look at the history next time I’m connected and let you know.


Did you get a chance to check what the fault was? Hoping to install my pedal tuner soon and want to avoid a CEL


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

jimothy cricket said:


> Did you get a chance to check what the fault was? Hoping to install my pedal tuner soon and want to avoid a CEL


I’ll check this afternoon. The car has been at the dealership for the last 3 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

jimothy cricket said:


> Did you get a chance to check what the fault was? Hoping to install my pedal tuner soon and want to avoid a CEL





HarryPooter said:


> I’ll check this afternoon. The car has been at the dealership for the last 3 days.


Hope all is ok with your tig! Was the visit to the dealership related to the pedal tuner?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

noreastdub said:


> Hope all is ok with your tig! Was the visit to the dealership related to the pedal tuner?



I’ll check the code today. My dealership visit was due to faulty rain sensor and premature wear/ scoring of brake rotors. I left the pedal tuner installed, the service manger commented on it, he was amazed at the difference when he drove it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

HarryPooter said:


> I’ll check the code today. My dealership visit was due to faulty rain sensor and premature wear/ scoring of brake rotors. I left the pedal tuner installed, the service manger commented on it, he was amazed at the difference when he drove it.


That's good to hear (about the pedal tuner, sorry to hear about the other issues). Thanks for replying.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

noreastdub said:


> That's good to hear (about the pedal tuner, sorry to hear about the other issues). Thanks for replying.


agreed! Also, Harry Pooter, what do you have your tuner set at?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

jimothy cricket said:


> agreed! Also, Harry Pooter, what do you have your tuner set at?


I have mine set on red, sometimes plus 3 just for fun.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

Quick question do we need to have it plug in all the time to work? Or could just set it up and then unplug it and have it working. I am asking because I usually have my obd 11 connected. 

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

ruedaibanez1986 said:


> Quick question do we need to have it plug in all the time to work? Or could just set it up and then unplug it and have it working. I am asking because I usually have my obd 11 connected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


It doesn’t connect to the OBDII port, it connects at the pedal. If you look down at the pedal there is a connector just above it, that is where it connects.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> It doesn’t connect to the OBDII port, it connects at the pedal. If you look down at the pedal there is a connector just above it, that is where it connects.


Yep, super easy to access too. And yes, the unit stay attached in order to be functional. There's plenty of room under the Tig dash to roll up the cord up and tuck it somewhere out of sight.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

Installed my pedal tuner today! So far have it on stage 1 and am happy with the result. Based on my preference, and where I naturally tend to push the pedal during acceleration, this does improve the responsiveness for sure.

Only complaint I have. When I pushed the connector on, the gray release tab shot out the top, I found it and can see it was cracked! No idea how this even happened, I just slid it on, was actually really careful about it. Now I am worried about how I will get it back off again when the need arises.

Edit: After about an hour carefully working on it, I got it off, keeping it off until I can get get in touch with BMS about the broken connector. I still recommend it, seems like a great product.

Edit 2: After taking a closer look this morning, I came to the conclusion that I likely snapped it off by pinching the gray tab inwards while I was sliding it on. It does seem like a bit of a weak spot as I really didn't pinch it very hard for it to snap, but I am still comfortable saying that I broke it by applying force on it in the wrong direction.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

noreastdub said:


> Installed my pedal tuner today! So far have it on stage 1 and am happy with the result. Based on my preference, and where I naturally tend to push the pedal during acceleration, this does improve the responsiveness for sure.
> 
> Only complaint I have. When I pushed the connector on, the gray release tab shot out the top, I found it and can see it was cracked! No idea how this even happened, I just slid it on, was actually really careful about it. Now I am worried about how I will get it back off again when the need arises.
> 
> Edit: After about an hour carefully working on it, I got it off, keeping it off until I can get get in touch with BMS about the broken connector. I still recommend it, seems like a great product.


Drop me a email at [email protected] and we will sort it out for you.


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Drop me a email at [email protected] and we will sort it out for you.


Thanks, George. Very responsive! I sent you an email this morning and updated my post above to reflect that likely I broke the piece by handling it incorrectly.


----------



## Rodmar (Nov 11, 2018)

Does this pedal tuner work with US 2018 tiguan? Also, are there any news on when power module will be available? Thank you


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Based on the Polo result we running our Tig with around 75ft lb gain for a while now. When we release units we generally leave a big safety net on the based maps and the more aggressive tuning using map 6 for the users that don't want to be conservative. The Neuspeed also doesn't have a rpm signal so they have to throw all the boost at it from the get go so there isn't really any mapping. If you look at the dyno curve the torque peak is actually artificial when considering how quick the Is20 can spool but we have held the torque for longer to create a more linear feel and power delivery through the rpm. We still evaluating on what feels best and the current maps can be considered test maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected] any news? When the sales starts ?


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

Just got the pedal tuner today, super simple to install and calibrate. Like others have said once you have it set where you prefer you can easily tuck the control unit behind the center console side panel and just as easily retrieve it if you need to make any adjustments.

Having played with it for a few minutes, it definitely changes the dynamics of starting from a standstill. It is much smoother, which is what I was going for. I set to orange which seemed to closely replicate how my previous car (volvo V60) felt at launch. No longer feel like I need to put the transmission into 'S'.

It's also worth noting that I have made the OBDeleven change to alter the throttle behavior, which also had a positive impact.


----------



## hojbjerg (Jul 3, 2018)

jperino said:


> Just got the pedal tuner today, super simple to install and calibrate. Like others have said once you have it set where you prefer you can easily tuck the control unit behind the center console side panel and just as easily retrieve it if you need to make any adjustments.
> 
> Having played with it for a few minutes, it definitely changes the dynamics of starting from a standstill. It is much smoother, which is what I was going for. I set to orange which seemed to closely replicate how my previous car (volvo V60) felt at launch. No longer feel like I need to put the transmission into 'S'.
> 
> It's also worth noting that I have made the OBDeleven change to alter the throttle behavior, which also had a positive impact.


What throttle change did you make?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

hojbjerg said:


> What throttle change did you make?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the OBDeleven thread:

- Direct Throttle Response
(Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion)
1. Control Unit 44
2. Adaptations
3. Switching Driving Profile: A -> B


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Alright, the JB4 for gen 3B engine (2018 North America Tiguan) is FINALLY out !!

http://www.burgertuning.com/vw_volkswagen_Group8_Jb4_tuner.html


----------



## Timandmissy (Jun 7, 2018)

Not available for my Tiguan race car in California? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

Thats a 14% increase in power. Not bad.

I will wait until i hear how the pedal tuner works in conjunction with the jb4.

Both of these items will satisfy me. I have always been leary of software tuning for obvious reasons. I mean, if vw made the ecu so hard to crack, imagine how tough they will be on tunes?


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

What numbers will it make on other maps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Passatsquared said:


> I mean, if vw made the ecu so hard to crack, imagine how tough they will be on tunes?


I don’t follow ya...are you implying that if the ECU is tough to crack then the software won’t be any good? Or that it will be limited? 

30whp gets this thing back up to what the 2017 models had stock lol. Obviously the torque gains are more than fair. The Atlas still makes more power stock too. :facepalm:

Edit...can the pedal tuner be used in conjunction with the JB4 mobile cable? Looks like the pedal tuner stays plugged into the OBD2 connection but that mobile adapter would need it too right?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Savvv said:


> I don’t follow ya...are you implying that if the ECU is tough to crack then the software won’t be any good? Or that it will be limited?
> 
> 30whp gets this thing back up to what the 2017 models had stock lol. Obviously the torque gains are more than fair. The Atlas still makes more power stock too. :facepalm:
> 
> Edit...can the pedal tuner be used in conjunction with the JB4 mobile cable? Looks like the pedal tuner stays plugged into the OBD2 connection but that mobile adapter would need it too right?


The pedal tuner plugs into the pedal connector , not the OBDII


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Savvv said:


> I don’t follow ya...are you implying that if the ECU is tough to crack then the software won’t be any good? Or that it will be limited?
> 
> 30whp gets this thing back up to what the 2017 models had stock lol. Obviously the torque gains are more than fair. The Atlas still makes more power stock too. :facepalm:
> 
> Edit...can the pedal tuner be used in conjunction with the JB4 mobile cable? Looks like the pedal tuner stays plugged into the OBD2 connection but that mobile adapter would need it too right?


From my understanding the pedal tuner just plugs into the accelerator and not the odb port.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Savvv said:


> Passatsquared said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, if vw made the ecu so hard to crack, imagine how tough they will be on tunes?
> ...


I have been running both the JB4 and Pedal tuner on a custom map 6 setting. The pedal tuner only goes into the pedal connection. The JB4 plugs into the obd port along with 3 sensors under the hood.

The combination completely changes the feel of the Tiguan! I started a separate thread for the pedal tuner a while back as this thread started deviated from the JB4.

As you guys get yours let me know if you have questions on install. I tried to update the first post with directions.

Enjoy!


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> I have been running both the JB4 and Pedal tuner on a custom map 6 setting. The pedal tuner only goes into the pedal connection. The JB4 plugs into the obd port along with 3 sensors under the hood.
> 
> The combination completely changes the feel of the Tiguan! I started a separate thread for the pedal tuner a while back as this thread started deviated from the JB4.
> 
> ...


I’m running the jb4 on my mk7R and love it. With the family getting bigger it was time to swap it out. So excited to get the jb4 for the Tiguan. Would you know if it’s the same connection type as the mk7?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Different motor but the connections and install should be fairly similar.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Timandmissy said:


> Not available for my Tiguan race car in California?


Just get it from a vendor outside of California.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

blitz869 said:


> I’m running the jb4 on my mk7R and love it. With the family getting bigger it was time to swap it out. So excited to get the jb4 for the Tiguan. Would you know if it’s the same connection type as the mk7?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Install is the same but unfortunately its a different unit for the Tig.


----------



## TurkDude (Jun 13, 2012)

Ditto. didn't like the cost for such a simple effect, but it makes driving the Tig so much less frustrating. You depress the pedal and it accelerates. I tried the basic setting with a few up-tics and noticed a difference. Then tried the red/high setting. this also overcame the lag, but it seemed to rev too fast. So back to the middle setting - orange. that is just fine.

Note: i also just stashed the cable under the dash behind the center console panel. on my first adjustment i reached in to get it and burned my finger. the heater core has exposed metal water lines right where i stuffed the cable and the heater was recently used. the wires were close but not touching. not sure what a melted wire would have done to the settings.


----------



## santdesign (Jul 31, 2018)

*JB4 Gen3 Beta - Burger Tuning*

It's now released...Here's the linked.
http://www.burgertuning.com/vw_volkswagen_Group8_Jb4_tuner.html

$429.00 Unit + 140 for the Wireless smart phone kit.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

blackgliguy said:


> I have been running both the JB4 and Pedal tuner on a custom map 6 setting. The pedal tuner only goes into the pedal connection. The JB4 plugs into the obd port along with 3 sensors under the hood.
> 
> The combination completely changes the feel of the Tiguan! I started a separate thread for the pedal tuner a while back as this thread started deviated from the JB4.
> 
> ...


What changes have you made to map 6? Are you willing to share it?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

91beater said:


> What changes have you made to map 6? Are you willing to share it?


It’s more of a bell shaped map by RPM as opposed to a straight +3 or +4. Smooths out the powerband and feels more linear. I’ve been switching between map 3 and map 6 lately. With the temperatures dropping to the low 20’s here in Wisconsin map 3 feels really good lately.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Now I'm curious if a Golf R intercooler will fit. I know they are a direct fit upgrade for the MK7 Golf/Sportwagen. I have been sitting on one for a couple years since I had to spend my "I'm sorry we lied to you" gift card. Seems like this would be an obvious compliment to a JB4.


----------



## kdubz (Jun 27, 2006)

91beater said:


> Now I'm curious if a Golf R intercooler will fit. I know they are a direct fit upgrade for the MK7 Golf/Sportwagen. I have been sitting on one for a couple years since I had to spend my "I'm sorry we lied to you" gift card. Seems like this would be an obvious compliment to a JB4.


Only one way to find out, throw it on, let us know haha


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

kdubz said:


> Only one way to find out, throw it on, let us know haha


Lol. I'll let you know on Monday.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

91beater said:


> Lol. I'll let you know on Monday.


subscribed :wrench:


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

blackgliguy said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Since there are no instructions yet for our engines it’s a Easter egg hunt for the 3 sensors we need to utilize. Last night I popped the engine cover off to start mapping those out. 2 of the 3 are easily accessible. The 3rd however is on the charge pipe. Based on existing install instructions this should have been near the throttle body. After and exhaustive search and consult with George it turns out it’s closer to the front of the charge pipe and needs to be accessed from under the engine. Which means dropping the splash guard. I will crawl under there tonight and hopefully get the install done!


I noticed your install instructions don't include tapping into the O2 wire. Is this now plug and play?


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

91beater said:


> I noticed your install instructions don't include tapping into the O2 wire. Is this now plug and play?


My kit did not come with it. Added afterwards.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

91beater said:


> Now I'm curious if a Golf R intercooler will fit. I know they are a direct fit upgrade for the MK7 Golf/Sportwagen. I have been sitting on one for a couple years since I had to spend my "I'm sorry we lied to you" gift card. Seems like this would be an obvious compliment to a JB4.


The Golf R intercooler isn't much bigger than other MQB models.

Getting to the intercooler is a PITA, if you go there, you should IMO go with an aftermarket intercooler that is worth it.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Ordered, I'll post impressions when I've got it in and played with.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> Ordered, I'll post impressions when I've got it in and played with.



me too , but it may take some time to test it as I'm from Europe


----------



## JustinNorCal (Dec 29, 2015)

Has anyone dyno tested baseline Tigs yet? 4-Motion and FWD? Call me crazy, but I think the factory HP is under-rated on the FWD cars. :screwy:


----------



## Rodmar (Nov 11, 2018)

Do I have to use 91 with stage 1 JB4 or can I continue to use 87 Octane. I received JB4 and pedal tuner two days ago. Pedal tuner is amazing at increasing responsiveness. I will install JB4 tomorrow.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Rodmar said:


> Do I have to use 91 with stage 1 JB4 or can I continue to use 87 Octane. I received JB4 and pedal tuner two days ago. Pedal tuner is amazing at increasing responsiveness. I will install JB4 tomorrow.


You should definitely use oct 91 or higher. 

It won't harm you car if you use 87 once in a while, but you should turn off JB4 (map 0) when you do.

You can't tune a car (any car) and expect to use low octane fuel. Your car would adapt to it, but it would run lean and that could harm in the long run.

As for power, you'll also get much better results with proper fuel.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Rodmar said:


> Do I have to use 91 with stage 1 JB4 or can I continue to use 87 Octane. I received JB4 and pedal tuner two days ago. Pedal tuner is amazing at increasing responsiveness. I will install JB4 tomorrow.


91 yes. Ive noticed a difference with my jb4 between running 91 and what’s more common by me of 93. That being said my wife had my tig the other week and decided to put in 87. Flipped over to map 0 until I could run through the tank.


----------



## Rodmar (Nov 11, 2018)

How do you change between the maps on JB4? I know it comes set to map 1 as default.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Rodmar said:


> How do you change between the maps on JB4? I know it comes set to map 1 as default.


Depends. If you ordered the Bluetooth adapter; which I highly recommend. You need to then buy the $30 app. Yes you heard that correct. 

From the app you can on the fly adjust maps, run logs, etc. otherwise I believe there is a serial or usb connection that you would need a laptop to download the software and adjust.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

It showed up today. I clocked out of work (I work at home) and from the time I opened the package to the time I was driving the car back off the ramps was 45 minutes. The install instructions are pretty straight forward. There are some interchangeable connectors, so be sure you’re connecting up to the proper sensor. Ex: the manifold and MAF connector are the same. With the factory harness there’s no chance of swapping them but you could go to either with the JB4 harness.


My Tig is the '18 SEL Premium 4-Motion. 
I started with putting the OBD wire through the firewall as I thought that would be the most difficult part and it was, in fact, time consuming. I used a thin dowel to spot the area the plug feeds into the engine compartment, it is literally under the battery and right of the brake booster (looking at it from the front of the engine).
I squeezed the JB4 module between the battery and ECU for a snug fit and routed the JB4 harness under the intake duct.


The top-side cables and connections are all pretty simple with the exception of the manifold side connector, the 14 pin job. I could not get the connector loose from the mount so just eyeballed the release latch and took if off in place. The harder part was putting the JB4 connector on the removed factory connector, the JB4 side needs about another inch of slack to make this easy. Once locked in it’s still tight but I don’t think it will be too much stress.
The lower boost pressure sensor harness was too short from the JB4 box location, another 6" of slack here would be nice, so I moved the box between the battery and air box and it seems relatively secure there. The lower connector from the factory was a beast to get off. I wound up using a stubby flat-blade hex bit to get the leverage right and it popped off like I wasn't even trying.


So fired it up, no codes and out for a drive.
It is a noticeable power improvement even in the default stage 1 that I understand it comes from BMS with. I never thought the car was underpowered but at stage 1 it feels like it "should".
I've got a nice stretch of road near me that is straight and flat. Stopped the car and launched the 0-60 timer on my iPhone.
0-60: 7.0s
¼ mile: 16.01 87MPH
0-100: 23.01


So now I'll re-program for one of the higher stages and see what happens, but right now I'm trying to figure out what to do about this really janky system MBS uses to talk to the JB4, I've never seen anything so cheesy. A separate serial cable you run into the car? Why not have this incorporated into the OBD cable we're already running? Using the Bluetooth modules? You have to hack into their own wiring harness to power the thing, they didn't even bother to bring power to the connector port. I think this is just sloppy engineering.


Update: I connected the USB cable to the JB4. I seriously can't get over how ghetto this is. The box they sent me has no screws it's just snapped together with four finger clips so I fully expect this to break by the end of my first Phoenix summer. I installed the software, took several attempts, and changed to map 3. Given the unruly process for changing the mapping I expect I'll settle one map and just leave it there, I think the price they charge for bluetooth and the phone app amount to extortion. NOTE: they also cheeped out and did not put a stress relief on the end of the cable that goes into the JB4 box so the solder joints will take any stress. I used a small wire tie to put some slack inside the box and put the stress on the sheathing where it’s supposed to be instead of the wires and connector.


So I went back out to my private stretch of road with map 3 enabled but the same fuel.
The car pulls noticeably stronger but is waffling under the high loads, it feels like pre-ignition and I don't have 93 in the tank so I'm not even going to post the times. Without sustained WOT map 3 is fun, especially in Sport drive and transmission modes. Hopefully I'll drain this tank and put in 93 or 94 to prevent the pre-ignition and get the map 3 times up along with map 0 ( the original times). 


Overall, the result is nice but the actual implementation, construction and interfacing with the unit just leaves me suspect. I don't like these man-in-the-middle boxes to begin with and this unit has fallen far short of changing my opinion. Still not sure if I'll keep it but we’ll see.

[edited for grammar and clarity]


----------



## Rodmar (Nov 11, 2018)

It is disappointing that after spending $420, which it will go up to over $500, we still have to pay for cables and apps to change the map on this unit. :sly:


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

gerardrjj said:


> It showed up today. I clocked out of work (I work at home) and from the time I opened the package to the time I was driving the car back off the ramps was 45 minutes.
> My Tig is the '18 SEL Premium 4-Motion.
> I started with putting the OBD wire through the firewall as I thought that would be the most difficult part and it was, in fact, time consuming. I used a thin dowel to spot the area the plug feeds into the engine compartment, it is literally under the battery and right of the brake booster (looking at it from the front of the engine).
> I squeezed the JB4 module between the battery and ECU for a snug fit and routed the JB4 harness under the intake duct.
> ...


Good review, thanks for taking your time to explain everything. Would you know what the numbers were before you added the jb4? Just to compare stock to the jb4?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

Rodmar said:


> How do you change between the maps on JB4? I know it comes set to map 1 as default.


With either cable or BT adapter you have to dismantle the JB4 box (yes, you read that right, take apart your $430 box) to connect the 9-pin serial cable inside and use the software you download from BMS to change the mapping.
When you're done you can either remove the cable or put the enclosure back together with the cable connected(what they expect you to do) and route the USB cable to the cabin or find a place to store it in the engine compartment.

Without the bluetooth adapter wired into the JB4 under the hood you'll probably just use it in one mode, even if the USB cable is in the cockpit the software is a kludge and I wasn't sure after three tries that I'd actually changed the mapping. There's no "save" or anything you just sort of change it in one place and if it updates to that value in the next box over it's changed is what seems to be the steps.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

blitz869 said:


> Good review, thanks for taking your time to explain everything. Would you know what the numbers were before you added the jb4? Just to compare stock to the jb4?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd done some trials in the Summer that wouldn't be relevant with like 50° of temperature difference but I can set the JB4 back to mode 0 to disable all tuning and do some test runs in 0,1,2,3 but let me get some 93 in the take so 3 has a fighting chance.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Rodmar said:


> It is disappointing that after spending $420, which it will go up to over $500, we still have to pay for cables and apps to change the map on this unit. :sly:


JB4 430$ + cable 35$ = 465$

Still much cheaper than any OTS tune and much more customizable. And no fees when you add bolt-ons and want to raise psi and adjust other stuff.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Bawlti said:


> JB4 430$ + cable 35$ = 465$
> 
> Still much cheaper than any OTS tune and much more customizable. And no fees when you add bolt-ons and want to raise psi and adjust other stuff.


You get what you pay for. After reading the last review, I can tell that I have just as high expectations as him and would feel like I did back in my Mk4 days when the way I got cheap power was with a diode mod and manual boost controller. Patience will pay off.


----------



## Atomicevil (Jan 29, 2017)

Savvv said:


> Bawlti said:
> 
> 
> > JB4 430$ + cable 35$ = 465$
> ...


My question is how does the jb4 compare to the neuspeed power module? Drive ability and hp gain?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Rodmar said:


> It is disappointing that after spending $420, which it will go up to over $500, we still have to pay for cables and apps to change the map on this unit. :sly:


Historically we don't increase the price on units that sales remain constant and cover the support so the $429 will most likely be final retail by the looks of things.
A vast majority of users don't use the data cable and just plug and play hence it being a extra. The Windows and MAC software interface is for free.
On Android you can also go data cable to OTG to phone and buy the app called JB4 Mobile.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

gerardrjj said:


> So I went back out to my private stretch of road with map 3 enabled but the same fuel.
> The car pulls noticeably stronger but is waffling under the high loads, it feels like pre-ignition and I don't have 93 in the tank so I'm not even going to post the times. Without sustained WOT map 3 is fun, especially in Sport drive and transmission modes. Hopefully I'll drain this tank and put in 93 or 94 to prevent the pre-ignition and get the map 3 times up along with map 0 ( the original times).
> 
> Overall, the result is nice but the actual implementation, construction and interfacing with the unit just leaves me suspect. I don't like these man-in-the-middle boxes to begin with and this unit has fallen far short of changing my opinion. Still not sure if I'll keep it but well see.


The hesitations are caused by the throttle closing to control the boost. This is a protective measure when it see's knock sensor activity. On 91 the car will run ok up to map 2. Map 3 will work with 93.
We have found that with 91 and map 3 there are only issues when IAT values climb above a certain point. Once we get enough data in from the general users we will most likely create a autotune map where you can run more boost and it will automatically taper the boost once intake temps pass above a certain point.

In regard to the enclosure the unit has a 5 year warranty. If you run into issues with the tabs we will replace the enclosure although I highly doubt it as the same enclosure has been out for a few years.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> The hesitations are caused by the throttle closing to control the boost. This is a protective measure when it see's knock sensor activity. On 91 the car will run ok up to map 2. Map 3 will work with 93.
> We have found that with 91 and map 3 there are only issues when IAT values climb above a certain point. Once we get enough data in from the general users we will most likely create a autotune map where you can run more boost and it will automatically taper the boost once intake temps pass above a certain point.
> 
> In regard to the enclosure the unit has a 5 year warranty. If you run into issues with the tabs we will replace the enclosure although I highly doubt it as the same enclosure has been out for a few years.


Hey George, what’s the power numbers on the other maps? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheggelke (Sep 13, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Historically we don't increase the price on units that sales remain constant and cover the support so the $429 will most likely be final retail by the looks of things.
> A vast majority of users don't use the data cable and just plug and play hence it being a extra. The Windows and MAC software interface is for free.
> On Android you can also go data cable to OTG to phone and buy the app called JB4 Mobile.


Hey, George. What's OTG? I guess some kind of USB adapter? I might be interested in going that route versus paying for the the BT adapter.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

bheggelke said:


> Hey, George. What's OTG? I guess some kind of USB adapter? I might be interested in going that route versus paying for the the BT adapter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Google data cable to OTG. It’s a USB female to micro USB that would plug into your charging port.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

bheggelke said:


> Hey, George. What's OTG? I guess some kind of USB adapter? I might be interested in going that route versus paying for the the BT adapter.


This is an OTG cable to connect the USB cable from the JB4 to a phone with the app.


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> The hesitations are caused by the throttle closing to control the boost. This is a protective measure when it see's knock sensor activity. On 91 the car will run ok up to map 2. Map 3 will work with 93.
> We have found that with 91 and map 3 there are only issues when IAT values climb above a certain point. Once we get enough data in from the general users we will most likely create a autotune map where you can run more boost and it will automatically taper the boost once intake temps pass above a certain point.
> 
> In regard to the enclosure the unit has a 5 year warranty. If you run into issues with the tabs we will replace the enclosure although I highly doubt it as the same enclosure has been out for a few years.


George sent you an email with interest in JB4. Waiting on response also wanted to add another question after reading this thread. It seems JB4 is definitely sound like a good option. I was also wondering if hardware is added such as an Is38 OEM VW Turbo upgrade can this unit be tailored to accommodate the turbo and keep everything working safely. ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheggelke (Sep 13, 2016)

Aha. Thanks for the replies, guys. I downloaded the app and will order the cable next.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> George sent you an email with interest in JB4. Waiting on response also wanted to add another question after reading this thread. It seems JB4 is definitely sound like a good option. I was also wondering if hardware is added such as an Is38 OEM VW Turbo upgrade can this unit be tailored to accommodate the turbo and keep everything working safely. ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We going to do IS38 testing from January and see what changes so its a unknown at this moment. The waist gate used on the Tiguan IS20 is different to the conventional one found both on the MK7 IS20 and IS38 so will need to test for compatibility.
I can recall replying to your email so will check it out once I get home.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

bheggelke said:


> Hey, George. What's OTG? I guess some kind of USB adapter? I might be interested in going that route versus paying for the the BT adapter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They known as On the Go adapters. This works on Android but not on IOS.


----------



## bheggelke (Sep 13, 2016)

Thanks. Looking forward to using this setup with my JB4.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We going to do IS38 testing from January and see what changes so its a unknown at this moment.


If this works you guys will be _very_ happy. I went with a GSW S MT6 4Mo instead of a Tiguan (I don't need the bigger rear seat or 3rd row, and 2 pedals just confuses me) and added the IS38 and upgraded clutch/intercooler a couple of months ago.


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> We going to do IS38 testing from January and see what changes so its a unknown at this moment. The waist gate used on the Tiguan IS20 is different to the conventional one found both on the MK7 IS20 and IS38 so will need to test for compatibility.
> I can recall replying to your email so will check it out once I get home.


Thanks, I will also check make sure email went out. But very good to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

gerardrjj said:


> 0-60: 7.0s
> ¼ mile: 16.01 87MPH
> 0-100: 23.01


I was asked to get some comparison times for the various modes/stages of the JB4. Here they are.

The short version: S2 takes about 3.5s off my 0-6 time in S0. 12s down to 8.5s. 

The long version:

The tank was at less than 1/16 of a tank of 87 and filled with 91. The place I went to get 93 was dry so had to make do with what I could.
My car is bog stock physically except the factory Continental tires were replaced with Pirelli Scorpion Verde, as I wrote in another post FAR quieter tire.
The only performance mod is this JB4.
I've applied many of the computer mods we've all seen in the forums.

The times were all completed after sunset to keep things more consistent. My altitude is 1,800feet ASL and the ambient air was between 47°F and 50°F according to the instrument cluster across my testing period. I was alone in the car and the tank was at ¼ to 3/8 full during the timings. All runs are on the same tarmac in the same direction so there should be little to no variation from wind and none from slope. I was alone in the car with no significant cargo(spare, tools, small air compressor), A/C off, AWD mode was in custom(drivetrain and transmission set to Sport). Engine was warm before the runs, water was ~194°F, oil ~212°F. I think that's all the stuff that would substantially affect times.

Each run was started with the car at 0mph, parking brake applied, foot off brake and engine at idle. The apps started their times automatically when they either saw GPS movement or sensed acceleration via their internal sensors. After each run the car was driven at relaxed loads back to the start and had a few minutes to loose any heat from the run.

I used my iPhone with two different apps. A run of JB4 stages 0-3 was run with Quarter Mile Timer(QMT) then another set of 0-3 states was run with TrakStats. I did one final manual timing in stage 3 as a sanity test since the apps' data appeared significantly different when I glanced at it in the car during testing.
The table below breaks out the times for each stage and app along with an average of each. Stage 3 also has my hand-times for speed but not ¼ mile as I had no accurate way of detecting that myself.












Burger's comments are that stage 3 is experimental, they're having some issues with it and it really needs 93. I agree, the times show that it's not really any different, and maybe slightly worse that S2, in these tests. I suspect that under the high duration, high load on lower octane rating that the JB4 is starting strong, falters and falls back to stage 2. The initial added power is offset by the misfires and fallback process. Despite what the times say, stage 3 is noticeably more responsive to me. At less than WOT and WOT for short durations it does't seem to have the mid-to-upper range issues and it pulls strongly off the line. In normal daily driving I was stomping on the throttle and on several occasions at least one of the front tires tried to break loose and chirp, but of course the 4-Motion system would have none of that and directed more power to the rears and that was the end of that, we just went quietly onward.

I know, you're going to ask me about fuel economy. Can't say for sure since I've been driving a little more spiritedly than normal.
If you don't like the Tiguan's engine noise then don't do this mod, under more power it makes more of that noise you don't like. It will take hardware swaps to change that. The mod does not add any noise under normal engine loads. 0-45 in 10s sounds the same no matter what stage the JB4 is in.



•••• Update with 95 octane fuel on board, 94.5 to be more precise by my calculations. ••••
That's 2 gallons of 91 and 14+ gallons of 95. Found a place that sells unleaded 95 from normal pumps and is open 24/7. $5.99/gal, ouch.

Same test setup as before, but I have close to a full tank and the OAT is 55°F, so just a little heavier(~50lb) and a little warmer(+6°F) than last time.

I only tested map 3 this time as there wasn't any indication of faltering in map 1 or 2 before.
0-60: 10.4s, 0-100:25.4, 1/4M: 17.1 
No change. The issues with map 3 seem to go deeper than just octane ratings of the fuel. The engine hesitated significantly under heavy load between about 4K to 5K RPM in several gears just as before and the JB4 must have reverted to map 2 again.

So it looks, overall, like the biggest jump is from stock to map 1. Map 2 needing 91 octane has much lower returns and map 3, right now, is absolutely useless according to the numbers above. That said going from 93 to 95 fuel did lower the map 0-30 times by .5s. I said earlier that the car feels more powerful off the line and at less than WOT in map 3 and that's the one place that feeling shows up.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

I just did my last drag race of the season with my Tiguan 2018. Its completely stock and its very consistan on track on average my car runs with 16.0s and 16.1s on the 1/4 mile. Basically reading your table with jb4 I could al least reduce in a second on my 1/4 mile time? I have being using 89 octane fuel.









Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

jperino said:


> From the OBDeleven thread:
> 
> - Direct Throttle Response
> (Supposed to change throttle input, may be placebo but I feel it accelerates in a more linear fashion)
> ...


When I attempted to complete this it asked for a code? Did it ask you? 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Tuner ordered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jperino (Oct 30, 2018)

blitz869 said:


> jperino said:
> 
> 
> > From the OBDeleven thread:
> ...


Don’t recall but if I did it was one of the standard codes in the obdeleven thread. 

It’s really hard to mess things up with obdeleven, trial and error works. Nothing is saved until you hit that green check!


----------



## Tynerion (Dec 24, 2018)

*TL;DR: Have a chance to pick up a JB1 that was on a '16 GTI cheap. Could it be used on a MQB Tiguan?*

Newb here. Have a GTI and now a Tiguan. Was recently talking with a co-worker who has a GTI about getting a tune done to my GTI (leaning to Unitronic stage 1+). He mentions that he has a JB1 from before he got his tune and he'd let the JB1 go pretty cheap. I'm tempted, but should I use it on the GTI, or wondering if I could use it on the Tiguan instead.

So now leaning towards waiting on the tune on the GTI for a month, and getting the JB1 on the Tiguan. He said he was running a lower boost map on map 6 to save his clutch, and that should be fine for my Tiguan?

Sound feasible? Or get the tune now and save up for the updated box for the Tiguan discussed above?

Tiguan in question - https://imgur.com/a/72VO6DZ


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

Tynerion said:


> *TL;DR: Have a chance to pick up a JB1 that was on a '16 GTI cheap. Could it be used on a MQB Tiguan?*
> 
> Newb here. Have a GTI and now a Tiguan. Was recently talking with a co-worker who has a GTI about getting a tune done to my GTI (leaning to Unitronic stage 1+). He mentions that he has a JB1 from before he got his tune and he'd let the JB1 go pretty cheap. I'm tempted, but should I use it on the GTI, or wondering if I could use it on the Tiguan instead.
> 
> ...


I think that was asked previously- and the answer is no, as the Gen2B engine is a different beast from the EA888 in the GTI.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

91beater said:


> I think that was asked previously- and the answer is no, as the Gen2B engine is a different beast from the EA888 in the GTI.


I've mentioned this elsewhere but EA888 is not an engine code or "an engine", it's an engine family in 1.8L and 2.0L displacements with configurations ranging from about 150HP to over 300HP.
The engine code in my Tig is DGU and it's the engine code and ECU that define what mods are available and how much power they can extract beyond factory.

So, yea, a kit or mod from EA888 with one engine code it not very likely to work in an EA888 engine with a different engine code.


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

gerardrjj said:


> I've mentioned this elsewhere but EA888 is not an engine code or "an engine", it's an engine family in 1.8L and 2.0L displacements with configurations ranging from about 150HP to over 300HP.
> The engine code in my Tig is DGU and it's the engine code and ECU that define what mods are available and how much power they can extract beyond factory.
> 
> So, yea, a kit or mod from EA888 with one engine code it not very likely to work in an EA888 engine with a different engine code.


Yes. I should have said that the EA888 Gen2B in the Tiguan is different from the EA888 in the GTI. I was more interested in simply expressing that there was a difference between the two, and that the JB4's aren't cross compatible. 

Thanks for you effort- it's always advantageous to have more correct information available in these threads.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Does the jb4 still use the AFR wire tap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

blitz869 said:


> Does the jb4 still use the AFR wire tap?


At this point Burger did not include it as they weren’t sure it was needed.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> At this point Burger did not include it as they weren’t sure it was needed.


Thanks for the heads up. I’m selling my old jb4 and I built a harness for the AFR wire. Just wanted to make sure I didn’t need it for the Tiguan when I get the jb4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Just installed the Pedal Tuner today. Really easy install 1 plug and calibration was a quick and easy. Lots of adjustments to make. I believe I’m on stage 1.(green 2 ticks) I really just wanted to get rid of the initial lag off the line. Really impressed. Anyone has questions go ahead and ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiggosaurus (Feb 29, 2016)

Just purchased a '19 SEL FWD this weekend and was excited to see that Burger seems to have a tuning solution for the Tiguan. I had a JB1 installed for the entire life of the '16 GTI we just turned in on lease, so I'm very anxious to get my hands on one of these. The only option I see for sale online seems to be for non-US models only. Are you folks here all outside the US? Or is there a US version available now if we ask George nicely? :laugh:

EDIT:
And this is why I guess I should have read the whole thread first! Found the link for where these are on sale now. Looks like a JB4 will soon be in my future!


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Well @George I got my Tuner. Everything went fine until I got to Charge pipe I sent a email to you. Seems the Conection is not the same.
I need some help with a resolution.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hugonzalez01 (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks for quick reply an solution. Everything is gotten worked out. 

Now time to get some time behind the wheel. Cheers @George


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Hugonzalez01 said:


> Thanks for quick reply an solution. Everything is gotten worked out.
> 
> Now time to get some time behind the wheel. Cheers @George
> 
> ...


Out of curiousity, what was the solution? opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

JimGravelle said:


> Out of curiousity, what was the solution? opcorn:


He was trying to fit the plug that goes to the top map sensor to the bottom one. No opcorn: needed he was just over excited to get it on.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

blitz869 said:


> Just installed the Pedal Tuner today. Really easy install 1 plug and calibration was a quick and easy. Lots of adjustments to make. I believe I’m on stage 1.(green 2 ticks) I really just wanted to get rid of the initial lag off the line. Really impressed. Anyone has questions go ahead and ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, try on stage higher with no ticks. Seems in general this is what most Tiguan users prefer.


----------



## litespeed600 (Nov 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nice, try on stage higher with no ticks. Seems in general this is what most Tiguan users prefer.


George,

Where is this available at? I lost the link and didn’t see it on your web site. I go back and forth between the 19 Tig SEL P R-line 4 Motion and the Audi Q5 Premium Plus. Audi is more refined and way more stop & go but the Tig has way more tech for way cheaper. Putting the power up on the Tig makes it go up a notch or two.

Did you guys ever come up with a 0-60 time on a tuned 4 motion Tig? baseline and tuned?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## litespeed600 (Nov 4, 2013)

blitz869 said:


> Just installed the Pedal Tuner today. Really easy install 1 plug and calibration was a quick and easy. Lots of adjustments to make. I believe I’m on stage 1.(green 2 ticks) I really just wanted to get rid of the initial lag off the line. Really impressed. Anyone has questions go ahead and ask.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is your 0-60 time with peddle and tune? I keep bouncing between a 19 SEL Premium R-Line 4 Motion and an certified 18 Audi Premium Plus.......Audi is about 2k more with more power but Tig has more tech and warranty.

Tom


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> he was just over excited to get it on.


Who wouldn't be


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

litespeed600 said:


> George,
> 
> Where is this available at? I lost the link and didn’t see it on your web site. I go back and forth between the 19 Tig SEL P R-line 4 Motion and the Audi Q5 Premium Plus. Audi is more refined and way more stop & go but the Tig has way more tech for way cheaper. Putting the power up on the Tig makes it go up a notch or two.
> 
> ...



Pedal tuner: http://www.burgertuning.com/BMS_PEDAL_TUNER
JB4: http://www.burgertuning.com/vw_volkswagen_Group8_Jb4_tuner.html

We haven't done testing on a Gen3B but someone has posted some numbers somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Rodmar (Nov 11, 2018)

Selling my JB4 tuner for Gen3B. Wife drives the car so I don't need it anymore. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Rodmar said:


> Selling my JB4 tuner for Gen3B. Wife drives the car so I don't need it anymore. Let me know if anyone is interested.


I am interested. In Canada so shipping might not be worth it, but interested all the same.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tynerion (Dec 24, 2018)

Finally checking back. Thanks for the info. 

Bummer it isn't the same as the GTI one, but glad I found out before purchasing. Now just to wait for the weather to turn and see WTF will be up with taxes this year.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Pedal tuner: http://www.burgertuning.com/BMS_PEDAL_TUNER
> JB4: http://www.burgertuning.com/vw_volkswagen_Group8_Jb4_tuner.html
> 
> We haven't done testing on a Gen3B but someone has posted some numbers somewhere in this thread.


Hey George,

There hasn’t been much talk on what octane to use with each map setting?

Map 1 - 87 or 91?
Map 2 - 91 or 93?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

has anyone done dyno numbers before and after JB4 install?

im curious to see what the power and torque output is.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

I will do dyno in february. But probably stock vs map3 only.


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Howsit guys. From South Africa and have a 2019 tig R-line. 4motion. 

The engine code is CXD. It’s a 220hp motor. And assume it’s also the EA888 family. Sure it has the is20 turbo. 

Keen to get the JB4. But wanna make sure it’s the Right one. 
Also we have the 7 speed DSG box here (DQ500 I believe). 

Also due to our climate I have read that it has the same intercooler as the R. How do I verify this? 

Thanks
Mike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Mike GP said:


> Howsit guys. From South Africa and have a 2019 tig R-line. 4motion.
> 
> The engine code is CXD. It’s a 220hp motor. And assume it’s also the EA888 family. Sure it has the is20 turbo.
> 
> ...


JB4 is compatible to it. WE have actually done a few there and even one with the IS38 upgrade 

I am not sure of the intercooler but someone is upgrading his soon so will have a chance to check part number and see what it matches up too.
Transmission is DQ500 indeed.


----------



## Mike GP (Jun 13, 2003)

Thank for the feedback George. I was uncertain of which jb4 unit to get as I wasn’t sure if NA got the same spec as SA. 

I would love to know more about the IS38 upgrade. 

Any links?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

*jb4*

after long testing I can say it was good decision to purchase JB4

Tiggy rides much better, especially above 4,000 RPM, where normally dies

I am using 98 octane fuel and achieved about 205 KM, and minimal increase in Nm

I run map3 and do some test on map6


----------



## Papa13 (Mar 15, 2019)

205kw..! That’s an increase of almost 90hp.. that’s huge! But u said no increase in TQ..? That doesn’t seem right. Or am I reading your post wrong? 300hp is what I think this truck would be perfect with. And if 271hp (205kw) is possible with just jb4 then 300 isn’t even close to outta reach.. Some good news! 

I know George has said that the Intake temps are a big factor in limiting the power gains, so hoping for some fixes for that soon .


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

205 km. (BHP)


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey all!! Wondering if there are any updates from the USA users on the 4motion tigs. Seems like the power increases and performance gained from the tuner and throttle programmer is going good. Im thinking about getting a jb4 for mine but seems like there are quite a few people across different threads complaining about how you control it, the cost of the cables and how you have to tap in to the wiring and box to hook things up and the fact the app cost 30 bucks. I want to be able to see the gauges to monitor on my phone so I know I would need the Bluetooth hook ups. Not sure I want to hack in to a 500 dollar part to make it so i can adjust the tunes and see the various gauge functions. Just trying to decide if it’s worth the costs. I know there are lots of people with this product on older and other Vw’s with no issues, but being a new guy I’m just being very cautious.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

My previous car was a mk7r with jb4. The jb4 on the R was a huge improvement (night and day). I needed something a little bigger in size, so I took a chance with the Tiguan R-Line. I disliked the way it accelerated from a stop. So I bought the Pedal Tuner from BMS. That helped a lot, but you can still feel the jerk. I still ordered the jb4 for it. I was running 0-60 times using draggy. Stock no tune or pedal turn. 0-60 10.3-10.6, with the pedal tune and jb4 on map 2, 0-60 9.2-9.5. It honestly wasn’t that impressive and the overall experience wasn’t what I wanted. The Tiguan’s 184hp motor and transmission isn’t a good combination. I ended up finding a Audi dealer 3 hours away that was willing to take the Tiguan for a one for one trade with a 2018 A4 S-line with 10,000km vs my Tiguan that had 6500km. I ordered the JB4 for the A4. I believe this will be the best of both worlds for me. Needed more room and still want to enjoy my drive.


----------



## Jiggie2 (Aug 28, 2017)

blitz869 said:


> My previous car was a mk7r with jb4. The jb4 on the R was a huge improvement (night and day). I needed something a little bigger in size, so I took a chance with the Tiguan R-Line. I disliked the way it accelerated from a stop. So I bought the Pedal Tuner from BMS. That helped a lot, but you can still feel the jerk. I still ordered the jb4 for it. I was running 0-60 times using draggy. Stock no tune or pedal turn. 0-60 10.3-10.6, with the pedal tune and jb4 on map 2, 0-60 9.2-9.5. It honestly wasn’t that impressive and the overall experience wasn’t what I wanted. The Tiguan’s 184hp motor and transmission isn’t a good combination. I ended up finding a Audi dealer 3 hours away that was willing to take the Tiguan for a one for one trade with a 2018 A4 S-line with 10,000km vs my Tiguan that had 6500km. I ordered the JB4 for the A4. I believe this will be the best of both worlds for me. Needed more room and still want to enjoy my drive.


So what your saying is I need to trade the tig for an Audi? Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Jiggie2 said:


> Hey all!! Wondering if there are any updates from the USA users on the 4motion tigs. Seems like the power increases and performance gained from the tuner and throttle programmer is going good. Im thinking about getting a jb4 for mine but seems like there are quite a few people across different threads complaining about how you control it, the cost of the cables and how you have to tap in to the wiring and box to hook things up and the fact the app cost 30 bucks. I want to be able to see the gauges to monitor on my phone so I know I would need the Bluetooth hook ups. Not sure I want to hack in to a 500 dollar part to make it so i can adjust the tunes and see the various gauge functions. Just trying to decide if it’s worth the costs. I know there are lots of people with this product on older and other Vw’s with no issues, but being a new guy I’m just being very cautious.


On the Tiguan there is no wire tap required.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi guys !!
Would some have a description of each of the available maps? 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Caps0283 (May 1, 2013)

Have to bring in my Tig for maintenance and I need to remove the JB4 because I am afraid it will void my extended 7 year warranty.
Once removed is there any way Volkswagen could find out that a JB4 was previously installed? I've read different comments from different forums...some say yes, some say no. George can you confirm?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Caps0283 said:


> Have to bring in my Tig for maintenance and I need to remove the JB4 because I am afraid it will void my extended 7 year warranty.
> Once removed is there any way Volkswagen could find out that a JB4 was previously installed? I've read different comments from different forums...some say yes, some say no. George can you confirm?


Hi, you can just pull it and there wont be any issues. If for whatever reason there is a stored code just act ignorant. Worse case they can scan the car and nothing will come of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys !!
> Would some have a description of each of the available maps?
> Thanks for your help



Sorry I missed this. Mapping information here: https://www.n54tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55309


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Sent pm regarding issue


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

I don't know if this is related to the JB4 but I've been getting a P01100 and P0400 lately after switching to Stage 2. I went back to Stage 1 and after clearing the codes they came back.i thinking of going to stock and see if they come back. running 92 octane with Lucas octane booster.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Rtdave87 said:


> I don't know if this is related to the JB4 but I've been getting a P01100 and P0400 lately after switching to Stage 2. I went back to Stage 1 and after clearing the codes they came back.i thinking of going to stock and see if they come back. running 92 octane with Lucas octane booster.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you update the app by going to the below link and read again and lets see if I can get a hit on a translation for the faults. With the below its going to show it in hex format so email the faults through to me at [email protected]

https://www.n54tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58492


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you update the app by going to the below link and read again and lets see if I can get a hit on a translation for the faults. With the below its going to show it in hex format so email the faults through to me at [email protected]
> 
> https://www.n54tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58492


Ok thanks I will try it again when I get off from work. What is weird is that it didn't throw a CEL code it came up as an EPC light on my dashboard

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

in for updates.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Any updates anytime soon?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

Rtdave87 said:


> Any updates anytime soon?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


No updates on the near future.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Anyone running a custom map? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

*Down side?*

Has anyone seen any downsides of the tuner? I’m not talking TD1 issues, well I know, as an employee, an over-rev fault will void warranty (if you’re stupid).


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

My main processor chip crapped out on me while I was driving through a canyon at night, car went into limp mode couldn't drive pass 5mph or else it would stall it was F**"ng scary. Luckily I had a spare one from when I had an issue with it before. Besides that issue it's been great. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

For those of you who have this installed. How has it been for you? Worthy upgrade? 

Have someone with a Tiguan looking to get this done, but they were rather disappointed with the Neuspeed module. I'm wondering if this is much different and worthy of a recommendation.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Coderedpl said:


> For those of you who have this installed. How has it been for you? Worthy upgrade?
> 
> Have someone with a Tiguan looking to get this done, but they were rather disappointed with the Neuspeed module. I'm wondering if this is much different and worthy of a recommendation.


It's made a difference but it's not worth the 430$ plus you have to buy the cable to connect to it 35$ for USB cable or 140$ for Bluetooth connection. You would think for that kind of money they would atleast include the wired connection. I'm actually thinking if selling mine and getting the neuspeed module.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Rtdave87 said:


> It's made a difference but it's not worth the 430$ plus you have to buy the cable to connect to it 35$ for USB cable or 140$ for Bluetooth connection. You would think for that kind of money they would atleast include the wired connection. I'm actually thinking if selling mine and getting the neuspeed module.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Talk about a downgrade. NPM is inferior in literally every single way.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

zimmie2652 said:


> Talk about a downgrade. NPM is inferior in literally every single way.


+1 ... i has the NS PM and moved to JB4 ... definitely better with the JB4. Just waiting to see if my work gets us the new tiguan as our company vehicle, and if so, i'll throw the NS PM in there since I have it ... otherwise it goes up her for sale. I used it on the wife's car 3x before i ripped it out and got he JB4


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

I'm selling my jb4 And getting NSP

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.rhodes79 (Oct 12, 2019)

What are you asking for the JB4 and what is included?


----------



## JETahhh (Jul 1, 2005)

pillpusher84 said:


> +1 ... i has the NS PM and moved to JB4 ... definitely better with the JB4. Just waiting to see if my work gets us the new tiguan as our company vehicle, and if so, i'll throw the NS PM in there since I have it ... otherwise it goes up her for sale. I used it on the wife's car 3x before i ripped it out and got he JB4


ill buy it


----------



## JETahhh (Jul 1, 2005)

Rtdave87 said:


> I'm selling my jb4 And getting NSP
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


still selling it?


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

JETahhh said:


> still selling it?


Between Uni and APR getting very close to a tune for the Tiguan, I'd wait. Their tunes will most likely be a bit more involved.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

AkiraSieghart said:


> Between Uni and APR getting very close to a tune for the Tiguan, I'd wait. Their tunes will most likely be a bit more involved.


What Unitronic and APR may offer are 100% different, not "*a bit* more involved". Neuspeed and Burger sells "tuning boxes". They're add-on electronic signal modifiers. They're great for what they're capable of.

Unitronic and APR write actual operating code. That's why it's taking a long time to come to market; first they have to crack all the firewalls on the OE code, then reverse engineer it, then construct the new software.

It's a lot easier to measure what's coming out of the ECU and build a signal manipulator (i.e. tuning box) to effect changes. But compared to real software, they're limited in what can be accomplished.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

brian81 said:


> What Unitronic and APR may offer are 100% different, not "a bit more involved". Neuspeed and Burger sells "tuning boxes". They're add-on electronic signal modifiers. They're great for what they're capable of.
> 
> Unitronic and APR write actual operating code. That's why it's taking a long time to come to market; first they have to crack all the firewalls on the OE code, then reverse engineer it, then construct the new software.
> 
> It's a lot easier to measure what's coming out of the ECU and build a signal manipulator (i.e. tuning box) to effect changes. But compared to real software, they're limited in what can be accomplished.


Lol. What you explained is the definition of “a bit more involved.”


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Savvv said:


> Lol. What you explained is the definition of “a bit more involved.”


Fixed. :beer:


----------



## Jeremyishere (Jul 2, 2020)

Just installed the JB4 in my 2020 Tiguan just wanted to post my logs and see if it looks all good or not. Stock, 91 Octane, on map 1. The first log is 0-90 using tiptronic. 

: https://datazap.me/u/jandbstiguan/2020-vw-tiguanstock?log=0&data=1-4


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeremyishere said:


> Just installed the JB4 in my 2020 Tiguan just wanted to post my logs and see if it looks all good or not. Stock, 91 Octane, on map 1. The first log is 0-90 using tiptronic.
> 
> : https://datazap.me/u/jandbstiguan/2020-vw-tiguanstock?log=0&data=1-4


How about some impressions?? Thinking of one for our 2020 also!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremyishere (Jul 2, 2020)

You can definitely feel a difference. I’m taking off a lot faster and you can feel it boost. 2nd and 3rd gear are we’re the fun is at with it. My best log so far JB4 said I logged a 6.450 for my 0-60 using tiptronic. I posted my graphs and hopefully George can take a look at it so I can fine tune it. Just using map 1 for now since I’m stock but I’ve been reading as long as your using 91 octane you could use map 2 but I’d rather wait for George to confirm that. It’s worth the purchase though.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeremyishere said:


> You can definitely feel a difference. I’m taking off a lot faster and you can feel it boost. 2nd and 3rd gear are we’re the fun is at with it. My best log so far JB4 said I logged a 6.450 for my 0-60 using tiptronic. I posted my graphs and hopefully George can take a look at it so I can fine tune it. Just using map 1 for now since I’m stock but I’ve been reading as long as your using 91 octane you could use map 2 but I’d rather wait for George to confirm that. It’s worth the purchase though.


Cool! If you bought this new, email George your log directly. He responds super quick and will be your best bet ! [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremyishere (Jul 2, 2020)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Jeremyishere said:
> 
> 
> > You can definitely feel a difference. I’m taking off a lot faster and you can feel it boost. 2nd and 3rd gear are we’re the fun is at with it. My best log so far JB4 said I logged a 6.450 for my 0-60 using tiptronic. I posted my graphs and hopefully George can take a look at it so I can fine tune it. Just using map 1 for now since I’m stock but I’ve been reading as long as your using 91 octane you could use map 2 but I’d rather wait for George to confirm that. It’s worth the purchase though.
> ...



Yeah I sent him an email he got back to me but I sent him my datazap link instead of my CSV files. Guess I know now haha


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeremyishere said:


> Yeah I sent him an email he got back to me but I sent him my datazap link instead of my CSV files. Guess I know now haha


Lol keep us updated on what he says and how things go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremyishere (Jul 2, 2020)

So George looked at my logs and said everything looks normal, he wants me to run Map 2 and send him the logs to see if there’s anything we can do to perfect it. I haven’t logged much yet but drove to work, seems to boost a little more but other than that nothing to noticeable I’m still running 91 octane though so after I send him my logs I’ll see if there’s anything he can fine tune so I can go to map 6. Might have to switch to different fuel for map 2 is what I’m guessing he might tell me but we’ll see, all in all though haven’t really noticed a huge difference in gas mileage running stock vs JB4 so that’s good.


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeremyishere said:


> So George looked at my logs and said everything looks normal, he wants me to run Map 2 and send him the logs to see if there’s anything we can do to perfect it. I haven’t logged much yet but drove to work, seems to boost a little more but other than that nothing to noticeable I’m still running 91 octane though so after I send him my logs I’ll see if there’s anything he can fine tune so I can go to map 6. Might have to switch to different fuel for map 2 is what I’m guessing he might tell me but we’ll see, all in all though haven’t really noticed a huge difference in gas mileage running stock vs JB4 so that’s good.


Awesome! He told me they pulled a decent amount of power out on their dyno but dialed it back some so it would perform under all conditions better... guarantee he can help you make some tweaks. I’ll be doing this shortly, sounds well worth it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Jeremyishere said:


> You can definitely feel a difference. I’m taking off a lot faster and you can feel it boost. 2nd and 3rd gear are we’re the fun is at with it. My best log so far JB4 said I logged a 6.450 for my 0-60 using tiptronic. I posted my graphs and hopefully George can take a look at it so I can fine tune it. Just using map 1 for now since I’m stock but I’ve been reading as long as your using 91 octane you could use map 2 but I’d rather wait for George to confirm that. It’s worth the purchase though.


Under 7 second 0-60? Has anyone else with Jb4 been able to get close to this? My stock Tiggy is about 9.3 seconds to 60. Looking into JB4 but it’s so expensive compared to others with you factor in the wireless app control and then the App. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> Under 7 second 0-60? Has anyone else with Jb4 been able to get close to this? My stock Tiggy is about 9.3 seconds to 60. Looking into JB4 but it’s so expensive compared to others with you factor in the wireless app control and then the App.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got 7.0 0-60 in my testing. I wrote up an entire chart of 0-3 with several apps measuring the timing. For me it shows up on page 6 of this thread.

I jsut got the ECU firmware update from VW done and the card is as fun to drive with the JB4 out as it was with the JB4 in before the ECU upgrade. I can only imagine what this will be like once the JB4 is back in after the engine cools back down.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

gerardrjj said:


> I got 7.0 0-60 in my testing. I wrote up an entire chart of 0-3 with several apps measuring the timing. For me it shows up on page 6 of this thread.
> 
> I jsut got the ECU firmware update from VW done and the card is as fun to drive with the JB4 out as it was with the JB4 in before the ECU upgrade. I can only imagine what this will be like once the JB4 is back in after the engine cools back down.


That’s awesome and almost on par to what my old Audi Q7 use to get 0-60.

Just pulled the trigger and ordered JB4. Can’t wait to try it out. I had the TSB done so I have the upgraded transmission programming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Installing it right now. Where is the rubber grommet to run OBD wire through firewall? I can’t find it. Is it even necessary to do this if I purchased the JB4 connect?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

For me it was a teardrop shaped rubber piece. Up and left from the brake pedal. You have to move a piece of sound insulation out of the way to see it.I recall it's not required but strongly encouraged to give the module access to OBD data.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I ended up running it through the door and into hood. So it’s easy to remove when it comes time for service at VW. 

So far I’m impressed. It’s not a shocking change but it’s definitely noticeable. It actually has some passing power now. 

One thing is im getting weird blips in throttle at idle and the IGN1 increases when that happens. Like 0.0 to 10.0. This happens on even map 0. I’m running 93 sams club gas and have been for over a year. Hmm. 

Does anyone else experience this? 

Also in hard acceleration it feels like the car is trying to fight the overboost. Like around 5000rpm you can feel the RPMs varying. Could this be timing? I’ll do more testing tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> One thing is im getting weird blips in throttle at idle and the IGN1 increases when that happens. Like 0.0 to 10.0. This happens on even map 0. I’m running 93 sams club gas and have been for over a year. Hmm.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> ...


There are issues with any inline box type tuner. I also get that intermittent rev-and-dropout at idle with the box installed. It's almost like the CPU in the thing starts to go to sleep because the data is "boring". I've never had any issues with it stalling but it's weird to be sitting there and hear the car change idle momentarily for no apparent reason (climate control off, no other power accessories enabled, no high temperatures).
The car overall seems to have dropoff around 5K RPM from most reports and graphs I've seen, some think it's air restriction due to undersized turbo or air intake sizing, but the dropoffs affect drivability far less than the same scenario without the JB4 installed.

All the trade-offs with the box are the reason I'll be getting an actual ECU tune and selling the JB4. I never liked the black box thing but it was all that was available when I got it.


----------



## Jeremyishere (Jul 2, 2020)

gerardrjj said:


> D3Audi said:
> 
> 
> > One thing is im getting weird blips in throttle at idle and the IGN1 increases when that happens. Like 0.0 to 10.0. This happens on even map 0. I’m running 93 sams club gas and have been for over a year. Hmm.
> ...




I’d say it is an air issue I have the same problems, I also have no air intake or cat back. My brother installed JB4 in his Jetta with an air intake and exhaust and he has no issues like mine. He said the same thing it’s struggling to get air which is why that’s happening. I’m not a mechanic or even close to it but I’d assume that’s the problem with it


----------

